# USV für NAS und Office Rechner gesucht



## fleshless909 (30. Juli 2013)

*USV für NAS und Office Rechner gesucht*

Hallo,

benötig eine USV für ein Synology 213 und einen Officerechner

was würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## beercarrier (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: USV für NAS und Office Rechner gesucht*

kommt auf dein budget an. manche basteln sich was mit ner autobatterie andere geben 10.000€ aus. ein preisrahmen wär daher nicht schlecht.


----------



## fleshless909 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: USV für NAS und Office Rechner gesucht*

150€ würde ich ausgeben


----------



## beercarrier (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: USV für NAS und Office Rechner gesucht*

APC Back-UPS ES 700VA Steckdosenleiste (BE700G-GR)

das sieht recht gut aus von den daten, hab es persönlich aber noch nicht in der hand gehabt.

PowerWalker VI 1000 PSW, USB

das hat ein kollege von mir, zumindest lautstark beschwert hat er sich noch nicht darüber.


weißt du wieviel zeit du brauchst, bzw wieviel va, oder reicht es dir wenn der rechner zügig speichert und runterfährt (wenn die laufenden programme das überhaupt erlauben) dann ist es eigtl egal, so ala privat nur mal kurz ne rausgeflogene sicherung zeitlich überbrücken.


----------



## guss (6. August 2013)

*AW: USV für NAS und Office Rechner gesucht*

Eine *APC BR550GI Back-UPS Pro Serie *verrichtet seit 10 Monaten bei mir am Wohnzimmer HTCP leise und unauffällig ihren Dienst. Ich würde sie wieder kaufen.


----------



## Superwip (6. August 2013)

*AW: USV für NAS und Office Rechner gesucht*

-Online (VFI),  Netzinteraktiv (VI) oder Offline (VFD)?   //für PCs mit modernen Netzteilen sollten eigentlich moderne VFD USVs ausreichen
-Wie lange muss sie durchhalten können?
-Muss sie Softwareseitig verwaltet/gesteuert werden können? Wenn ja wie (USB, RS232, Ethernet)?
-Darf sie laut sein?


----------



## shadie (6. August 2013)

*AW: USV für NAS und Office Rechner gesucht*

WIe bereits erwähnt wie lange soll die USV durchhalten und vor allem wie viel Watt ziehen beide Geräte aus der Dose?
Das bestimmt auch wie groß die USB ausgelegt werden muss.

Dass diese nur für wenige Minuten gedacht sind weißt du ja sicherlich?


----------



## Superwip (6. August 2013)

*AW: USV für NAS und Office Rechner gesucht*

Na ja, es ist schon möglich mit einer USV, insbesondere wenn man externe Batterien anhängen kann bis zu mehrere Stunden zu überbrücken; für längere Zeiträume als etwa eine Stunde (wobei das auch sehr stark vom Verbrauch der Geräte abhängig ist) ist es besser die USV mit einem Generator zu kombinieren.


----------



## shadie (6. August 2013)

*AW: USV für NAS und Office Rechner gesucht*

Genau desshalb wollte ich es ja wissen was das ganze verbraucht.
Normalerweise nutzt man es für 30 Minuten bis der Generator einsetzt.

In dem Unternehmen in dem ich arbeite haben wir auch schon einen USV Anlage zusammengestellt welche über 12 Stunden einen Server mit 650 Watt  versorgen konnte.
War aber sehr kostspielig.


----------



## Superwip (8. August 2013)

*AW: USV für NAS und Office Rechner gesucht*

Bei der gegebenen Hardware gehe ich von unter 200W maximal und etwa 50-100W im Durchschnitt aus. Damit wird ein Generator wohl erst bei deutlich über einer Stunde wirtschaftlich.


----------

